
Show HN: Startup Risk Framework (Copyable Notion Template) - KyleTreige
https://www.notion.so/kylemybrain/Startup-Risk-Framework-Duplicate-Copy-Paste-me-383b6dac81c840d0a02435ac66e358c0
======
KyleTreige
Hey HN! I'm a 2x founder who is testing out a new way to consume content. I
created a framework-driven approach to help me internalize and archive what
I'm learning and reading about startups and tech. I love using frameworks, and
Notion makes it really easy to make (and share) them. Let me know what you
think!

